# Cooking for one or two....have you had fun downsizing in this area?



## Babsinbloom65 (Jan 31, 2016)

While I've had success downsizing on living space and other areas of my life...cooking for two remains a challenge. Have you found success in this area and if so, what helped you get there?


----------



## Bluecheese50 (Jan 31, 2016)

There were eight of us at home at one time, now it is just my husband and myself. I serve simple meals like salads, which don't require much effort on my part.


----------



## Babsinbloom65 (Jan 31, 2016)

Bluecheese50 said:


> There were eight of us at home at one time, now it is just my husband and myself. I serve simple meals like salads, which don't require much effort on my part.


That would work for me, but I am married to a man who loves cajun cooking and salads would never work for him unless it was potato salad with a side of gumbo!


----------



## QuickSilver (Jan 31, 2016)

It's hard...  I always seem to make too much for just hubby and I..   I can stop eating when I am full...  Hubby on the otherhand does his very best to finish what I have made.. and it isn't doing him any good.   I have however been trying to make healthier alternatives and limiting starches and bad  carbs so when he overeats.. it's not as harmful


----------



## Karen99 (Jan 31, 2016)

I think ahead and freeze meals.  If I cook a chicken I make soup the next day...or tacos.  We enjoy going out too.  I am happy with a fried egg sandwich and a piece of fruit.  my husband is not a fussy eater either.


----------



## jujube (Jan 31, 2016)

I could live on soups and salads, but the Spousal Equivalent is a meat-and-potato-with-a-green-vegetable kind of guy.   I make big pots of soup and then freeze it in small servings for me.....he's happy occasionally with the "chunky-type" canned soup but I can't stand canned soups, except for tomato soup.  

I also love leftovers, but he doesn't.   So, I have to be careful not to waste food by making too much at a time.


----------



## Bluecheese50 (Jan 31, 2016)

Babsinbloom65 said:


> That would work for me, but I am married to a man who loves cajun cooking and salads would never work for him unless it was potato salad with a side of gumbo!



My husband never learned to cook, never wanted to. But that was fine, he was the breadwinner, and as I had no wish to have a career, I stayed at home raised the kids, three birth daughters, two adopted sons with learning difficulties,  and a foster son with Down's Syndrome.


----------



## Babsinbloom65 (Jan 31, 2016)

At our house there is no such thing as leftovers, only encores!  When I cook, I try to make more than one thing at a time. Like if I'm making meatloaf or hamburgers steaks I might also make spagetti sauce and chili also. But no matter what I cook I always end up with to much and I hate throwing away food. I used to share it with some of our neighbors but where we live now that just doesn't work out. And I only have the freezer over the refrigerator so I don't have much room to freeze extras either. For some reason cooking bigger batches seems to make the food taste better too...although that may be only in my mind.  Anyone know of any good online sites for cooking for two or a good cookbook on cooking for two?


----------



## Babsinbloom65 (Jan 31, 2016)

Bluecheese50 said:


> My husband never learned to cook, never wanted to. But that was fine, he was the breadwinner, and as I had wish to have a career, I stayed at home raised the kids, three birth daughters, two adopted sons with learning difficulties,  and a foster son with Down's Syndrome.



My husband is a great griller....but even there...we grill way to much for just the two of us!  I loved being a stay at home mom with my children too, although I did run an in home daycare to help make ends meet.


----------



## Bluecheese50 (Jan 31, 2016)

Babsinbloom65 said:


> My husband is a great griller....but even there...we grill way to much for just the two of us!  I loved being a stay at home mom with my children too, although I did run an in home daycare to help make ends meet.



Fortunately my husband's career provided enough money for me not to have to seek outside employment.


----------



## Babsinbloom65 (Jan 31, 2016)

Bluecheese50 said:


> Fortunately my husband's career provided enough money for me not to have to seek outside employment.



I am thankful I did not have to seek outside employment either so that I could be the one raising our kids....and I was blessed to be able to take care of some beautiful babies that my girls and I really enjoyed.


----------



## debbie in seattle (Jan 31, 2016)

If doable, I'll make the entire recipe (if it's for 4 ) and just freeze the other half.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 31, 2016)

My hubby is excellent on the barbeque and preparing other tasty dishes for us.  He enjoys making certain things, and I love eating them, my contribution on those days is clean up afterwards....sometimes a big job, lol.  

He'll be making some barbequed St. Louis style ribs and succotash for Superbowl Sunday.  Sometimes he'll BBQ our favorite cut of steak, boneless Rib-Eyes.  The big thick ones usually give us a sandwich for another day on French bread.

We've been buying 2lb. bags of wild raw shrimp, easy peel.  We'll keep them frozen until ready to use.  One meal can be around a dozen of them steamed and made into a shrimp salad, eaten of French loaf.  The rest of it can be for another day, maybe sauteed in olive oil and seasonings and served over whole wheat pasta.

We often get a salmon fillet, between 3/4 lb. to a pound, sprinkle some Old Bay seasonings on it and grill it in the over on the lowest rack for around 20-25 min.  We'll slice some Yukon Gold potatoes and fry them in olive oil until browned on the outside and tender on the inside, seasoned with pepper.  Sometimes just boil the potatoes and sprinkle with chives, parsley, etc.

We'll use some organic tomato sauce, and cook it with sliced onions, crushed garlic, etc. and serve that over whole wheat spaghetti.

When we make anything that's too much, we just freeze it for another day.  Haven't had any problem making things for two really.  Don't have kids, so the most we cooked for was four people, when my husband's parents were living in our home when they became unable to care for themselves.

Today we're having BTOs.  Bacon, tomato and onion sandwiches on Oatnut Bread.  It's turkey bacon today, we only eat regular bacon a couple of times a year, usually when we're out camping.


----------



## fureverywhere (Jan 31, 2016)

Hubby is seldom home but often people over order food and he brings it home. The head chef cooks like the Italian Grandma she is, no Olive Garden knock-offs in her kitchen. I can cook if held at gunpoint but I'd rather let the kids do it. When hubby is home he makes amazing stuff. I'm happy cleaning the kitchen instead.


----------



## RadishRose (Jan 31, 2016)

It's not always easy cooking for two. I freeze left overs but some things you just can't, or don't want to...like previously frozen veggies that no one wants left over, or salads. My adult grandson rooms here at my place and is a picky eater which makes things worse.

Sometimes I'll make dinner on my days off to coincide with his fluctuating work schedule only to find he'd already eaten out. Bah!

It's even harder cooking for one I think.


----------



## RadishRose (Jan 31, 2016)

It's not always easy cooking for two. I freeze left overs but some things you just can't, or don't want to...like previously frozen veggies that no one wants left over, or salads. My adult grandson rooms here at my place and is a picky eater which makes things worse.

Sometimes I'll make dinner on my days off to coincide with his fluctuating work schedule only to find he'd already eaten out. Bah!

It's even harder cooking for one I think.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Jan 31, 2016)

I still like to cook, yet I do like time off once in awhile,so I cook and freeze in portions, even if it is just the meat that I freeze it is easy to add sides. We aren't fussy eaters and that helps. One thing I can always make the hubby in a pinch are pancakes with those thawed frozen strawberries and cool whip. He could eat that every day of the week if I let him. He doesn't even mind those cheap,tasteless, frozen pancakes.


----------



## Lon (Jan 31, 2016)

I am single and cook for myself and it's no big deal. I only buy three bananas, three tomatos at a time however. The fresh fruits and veggies that I buy I try to consume within a week.


----------



## fureverywhere (Jan 31, 2016)

My Dad does that too. Soups and sandwiches...he'll make enough soup to last almost a week. He and his partner are on super restricted diets so just simple stuff. Broiled chicken or fish for variety.


----------



## Ina (Feb 8, 2016)

I gave up on cooking for myself unless it is something simple like eggs or a salad. I was getting frustrated at how much I was throwing away.  I have found a very small Chinese restaurant that I can get steamed diners that last me for three days, and recently I found a little Mexican places that puts out some good un greasy plain food.  I can eat for less than $50. a week this way. :wave:


----------



## mitchezz (Feb 9, 2016)

It's easier in Winter. I make soups and casseroles in the slow cooker and freeze the leftovers. If I make Spag Bol I make a huge pot and freeze the extras, same with taco meat, roasts, pies, quiches. pasta meals, vegie bakes  etc If I organise myself properly I can have 2 weeks holiday from cooking.


----------



## Babsinbloom65 (Feb 9, 2016)

Ina said:


> I gave up on cooking for myself unless it is something simple like eggs or a salad. I was getting frustrated at how much I was throwing away.  I have found a very small Chinese restaurant that I can get steamed diners that last me for three days, and recently I found a little Mexican places that puts out some good un greasy plain food.  I can eat for less than $50. a week this way. :wave:



Sounds like a winner to me! I have always told my Honey if he leaves this earth first, I will just stock up on Lean Cusine meals, some fresh fruit and veggies and bread.


----------



## Jackie22 (Feb 9, 2016)

I still like to cook too, I've been cooking some for my granddaughter's family, just to help her out, they both work, she is going to school and with 3 children, I see this as a way to help her..I do this about 3 days a week.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Feb 9, 2016)

Taste of Home used to have a Cooking for Two magazine. Maybe they still do. There are probably a gazillion cooking-for-two cookbooks on the market. Google is our friend!


----------



## tortiecat (Feb 9, 2016)

I like to cook and I have a 17cu.ft upright freezer.  I have room for it in the utility room with the
washer and dryer.  I make my own stews, meatloaves, meatballs, soups. etc.

I also bake my own muffins, scones and cookies.
I have done this for years as my late hubby travelled a lot and I worked, so having something
in the freezer was easier than preparing a meal from scratch every night.


----------



## RadishRose (Feb 9, 2016)

Does anyone find that soups, stews or things containing pasta, rice or potatoes are not so good frozen and thawed? Especially pasta dishes or anything with cheese. Oh well, we shouldn't be eating those anyway, right?


----------



## Karen99 (Feb 10, 2016)

RadishRose said:


> Does anyone find that soups, stews or things containing pasta, rice or potatoes are not so good frozen and thawed? Especially pasta dishes or anything with cheese. Oh well, we shouldn't be eating those anyway, right?



I do like baked ziti or lasagna and it freezes perfectly for me.  Potatoes would be least successful.


----------



## Bee (Feb 11, 2016)

No problem cooking for one...........buy less and cook less....simple.


----------



## RadishRose (Feb 11, 2016)

Karen99 said:


> I do like baked ziti or lasagna and it freezes perfectly for me.  Potatoes would be least successful.



Maybe my pasta had too much sauce on it before freezing.


----------



## Babsinbloom65 (Feb 12, 2016)

GeorgiaXplant said:


> Taste of Home used to have a Cooking for Two magazine. Maybe they still do. There are probably a gazillion cooking-for-two cookbooks on the market. Google is our friend!



The problem I have with most cookbooks and cooking magazines these days is that most of the recipes call for so many ingredients or spices, etc. that just buying all those things for one recipe would eat up a big chunk of my food budget...and buying spices, etc. that I will never use again is also a waste of my food budget money. I want simple but delicious and as few ingredients as possible.


----------



## Babsinbloom65 (Feb 12, 2016)

Bee said:


> No problem cooking for one...........buy less and cook less....simple.


That's what I thought too, but tell the stores that which only sell big packages of meat and of so many other things. This is getting better though as I am finding more stores are offering smaller sizes...and yet the price often ends up being the same of more than the regular size. My freezer is just part of my refrigerator and cannot hold a whole bunch of stuff at one time. So I'm considering buying a small extra freezer so I can buy more things when they have good sales on these things...and dividing them up in smaller portions to freeze.


----------



## debbie in seattle (Feb 12, 2016)

Babsinbloom65 said:


> The problem I have with most cookbooks and cooking magazines these days is that most of the recipes call for so many ingredients or spices, etc. that just buying all those things for one recipe would eat up a big chunk of my food budget...and buying spices, etc. that I will never use again is also a waste of my food budget money. I want simple but delicious and as few ingredients as possible.



To conquer the high prices of spices, etc., I've started going to a store that has a good bulk foods dept and buy just a very small amount of spices pr whatever else I need.


----------

